# nitrates still high???????



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

friday did a water change 25% saterday did the same sunday,,did the same and the nitrate is still at 35-40ppm dont have any live plants in my tank!!! 75-gallon tank thats been up and running for about a year now!! rbp been in their for about 3and a half months, running two filters (aquia tech 20-40 power filters still,,,,,,,,, also a aquaclear power head that moves 400gph, was doing weekly water changes @25%,,,fead 3-4times daily temp at 79-80 i'm at a loss right now not knowing what to do about the nitrate,, hope i get some responces on this cause i know one thing that all these water changes back to back 12 hrs apart is not good for the bio-filters removing more water than the live bacteria can handle i'm thinking!!!!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

shredder_fury said:


> i know one thing that all these water changes back to back 12 hrs apart is not good for the bio-filters removing more water than the live bacteria can handle i'm thinking!!!!


Wrong. Your bacteria colonize on porrous surfaces, the majority in your bio-media. The bacteria is not free floating, and water changes will not have any harmful effects on your bacteria colonies.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Do a bigger water change, around 60-80%. Vacuum really well. Feed less.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

maddyfish said:


> Do a bigger water change, around 60-80%. Vacuum really well. Feed less.


Agreed ^^

Bump up your total volume being changed to at least 60%, and feed less. Also, check your tank for any uneaten food that could be rotting and running up your NO3.


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Do a bigger water change, around 60-80%. Vacuum really well. Feed less.


Agreed ^^

Bump up your total volume being changed to at least 60%, and feed less. Also, check your tank for any uneaten food that could be rotting and running up your NO3. [/quote] thank you all for the responces i will do a 60% water change tonight ,,,,,I only feed them until i see them look at it than swim away from it, it's a pretty good indication that they had enough,,,i'm thinking!!! i'll keep u all updated on the nitrate and all other readings after the water change,,,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just take doctorvtec's words to heart man-he is a smart mofo on this water stuff


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just take doctorvtec's words to heart man-he is a smart mofo on this water stuff


 thanks much akskrimsh,, i will take doctonvtec advice,,







and again thanks for the info ppl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zirca (Jan 21, 2006)

Make sure you're getting good suction with your gravel cleaner. I encountered the same problem and just realized recently (after making my own python) that my original gravel cleaner wasn't getting enough suction to properly clean the bottom of the tank. Ever since the change my Nitrate levels have dropped significantly. Unfortunately it was a bit late, b/c a couple of my p's now have irreversable gill curl. Shitty deal, but at least I know what caused it now (I think).


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> Just take doctorvtec's words to heart man-he is a smart mofo on this water stuff










Im flattered....


----------



## Webo (Jun 26, 2006)

[Doc V:

I seem to have a "permanent" high Nitrate situation in my tank...meaning the amonia and nitrite levels are at zero, but the nitrates are always very high :60-100....I do a minimum of about 50% water change per week, sometimes two per week, the nitrate levels do drop right after a change but after 24hors they are right back.

I do have a high bio load, with a med to high planted tank, and 8 RBP...(3"-6.5")

It does not seem to be casued by anything rotting in particular, and I usually do a gravel vac every other/3rd water change, although cause of the plants not easy to get at every location.
I have med algea growth...and many small snails,

I have a Ehiem 2028 and my tank is 92 Gal.....I am do for a filter media change soon however, but filter is not cloged and flow is normal.

any idea on why I have such a high nitrate level?


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

keep changing the water it will drop after a bit of time


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

I recently kept getting high nitrate readings aswell. Would do 50% change and the next day would be at 40ppm again. Check your tap water for trates in there. I bought another test and my trates were about 10ppm think my test kit was bad :nod:


----------



## mcmurrayjl (Oct 13, 2006)

You don't happen to have a UGF in your tank do you? I did, took it out, and am back to normal.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

If you have already done a deep clean on the gravel
and you are still spiking out trates. Check your filter. something may have gotten sucked in and is rotting away on top of your media pad inside the filter. More so if you have a cannister. 
since you mentioned that you think you are due for a cleaning of your media maybe that is the case.


----------



## Webo (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks, I did check the filter and there was not any significant item that may be causing this...I've had the high nitrates for quite a while now-3months.....and when I do have a item that is rotting (dead fish etc) I usually see it with an increase in ammonia...once removed the nitrates are still high anyway.

Since its been like this for a while, Im thinking its just a high bio load and nitrate production per the galon?

I still think this is related to the dam snails, cause about the time that their population expoded the nitrates increased and remaind high.



BlackSunshine said:


> If you have already done a deep clean on the gravel
> and you are still spiking out trates. Check your filter. something may have gotten sucked in and is rotting away on top of your media pad inside the filter. More so if you have a cannister.
> since you mentioned that you think you are due for a cleaning of your media maybe that is the case.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> [Doc V:
> 
> I seem to have a "permanent" high Nitrate situation in my tank...meaning the amonia and nitrite levels are at zero, but the nitrates are always very high :60-100....I do a minimum of about 50% water change per week, sometimes two per week, the nitrate levels do drop right after a change but after 24hors they are right back.
> 
> ...


you just answered your own post.........and my question.......your media!!!!!

clean it man, change filter pads gradualy


----------



## Webo (Jun 26, 2006)

any idea on why I have such a high nitrate level?
[/quote]

you just answered your own post.........and my question.......your media!!!!!

clean it man, change filter pads gradualy
[/quote]

I changed my mech media in my filter (not the bio media)....I'll keep an eye on the nitrate levels now and let you now if they are starting to reduce.

Thanks!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)




----------

